# king kevin



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I talked w/ black bart today who told me the king caught a 10# bass from Leon hines...no pics, but I'm sure ole bart was telling me the truth.

Kevin...got any pics. for us????


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

According to the gal at the counter, biggest so far is 11. What kinda sled does Kevin have....I know the guy w/ the tower that was scouting today wasn't him, but I didn't see the other guy with the fiberglass sled and tower to well to see ifin that was him.... W/ the yearly slay of bigguns, I wouldn't doubt him getting 1!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

He's got a fiberglass boat w/ a small poling platform on back.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish. Still bizarre. Fish on.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I talked w/ black bart today who told me the king caught a 10# bass from Leon hines...no pics, but I'm sure ole bart was telling me the truth.
> 
> Kevin...got any pics. for us????


 He has a picture on his FB page of a ten lb. fish he caught on Friday the 13th ( go figure )......Not the same fish Gator has a picture of. 
Kevin is the bass king in NW Florida.......if he sees a trophy fish ,it might as well get in his boat.........


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

No doubt he has them figured out.
The pic. Gator published is from last yr.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Heres one from March 23. 12.25 lbs.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I've never seen a green grouper before.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Does he mount all those pigs or eat them?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Gator McKlusky said:


> View attachment 464842


OMG.....what the heck is that !


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just want some answers as to why net boy has his pants unzipped.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

RippinLips14 said:


> I just want some answers as to why net boy has his pants unzipped.


You really don't want to know that.... right?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> Does he mount all those pigs or eat them?


I think most are released after a bit of picture taking.


----------

